# ADSense - a Nonsense Question



## Ironman (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently applied for adsense just after creating a blog and my application was denied ...

Now i want to know that do i have to ask for permission to google in every website or blog i use the google ads ?

or just only once i have to aquire a approved adsense account
and then Voila i can use where ever i want !


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2012)

Ur blog needs few posts which is written by you personally. I had a blog with many posts [just YouTube videos and stupid things copied from tech sites] but was not allowed to register to ad sense. Also u need some/few popularity/traffic to ur blog initially to apply for ad sense


----------



## shashankm (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting that approval is a hard rye for most. Atleast 10-25K visitor and consistency with blog is required. 

Better than that, affiliates marketing shall do good for you with many ecommerce and multiple industries offering the affiliates services.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 25, 2012)

Ironman said:


> I recently applied for adsense just after creating a blog and my application was denied ...
> 
> Now i want to know that do i have to ask for permission to google in every website or blog i use the google ads ?
> 
> ...


they look for content, traffic and lot more things. please read adsense guidelines carefully.

approval only required once. but if you violate TC and guidelines then your account will be permanently disabled and you cannot apply again. google is very strict in this.

you can get more info here Google AdSense Forum


_


----------



## Ironman (Jul 25, 2012)

Another Question , Can they really detect if i change some words while copying tutorials from forums ? which are more or less the same thing ! who ever writes it


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 25, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Another Question , Can they really detect if i change some words while copying tutorials from forums ? which are more or less the same thing ! who ever writes it



yes upto a point. anyway why would you do that ?


_


----------



## Ironman (Jul 28, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> yes upto a point. anyway why would you do that ?
> 
> 
> _



I was thinking to Write the tutorials on how to patch TCPIP .sys
How to Tweak Utorrent etc etc
thats why


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

dont copy it reblog it


----------



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> If you want to just copy paste, do not have any blog. Better you concentrate anywhere else. Google do not allow any copied content in search results and so mark your blog as a content farm and downgrade it.
> If you really want to make money and serious about it, have original content, original images, quality posts. Now or then you will surly get your place.
> 
> Do not copy anything. There are millions of websites and only originals earn money.



All Right , i wont copy ................... SIGH .....................


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

unless.... you copy something that's not online so google has nothing to compare it to! 
there is also reword, just replace the words with something better 
nonsense questions should have nonsense answers


----------

